# Blue Tiger Shrimp - with guppies / endlers?



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting some blue tiger shrimp to help with cleaning and to add visual interest. The guppies and endler mixes in my 30 gal. planted tank don't eat their own fry so far as I have seen. Would shrimp likely then be ok to add, or would that possibly be a different matter?

The only other fish in there is an Oto and he's peaceful enough.

I keep the temperature around 80-82ºF.
Thanks for any input.


David


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't comment from experience on mixing shrimp with guppies but I have read that guppies will eat most shrimp. Also, that temperature will not work for the blue tigers, unfortunately. When I bought mine, my tank was being kept at 78 and I kept losing them. When I lowered my tank below 75, the deaths stopped and the shrimp seem to have stabilized.

With the expense of these shrimp, I wouldn't want to risk it with guppies unless you like feeding them $10 a pop live food.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

> unless you like feeding them $10 a pop live food.


No I don't. LOL Too bad about the temperature. That seems to be where my plants do best. Also, my house has no ac. So in the summer my tank naturally stays that temperature. Looks like shrimp are out of the question then. Thanks anyway.

David


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

you could always try cherries. yellows, snowballs, blue pearls or any other neocaridina sp. they tend to be more prolific with higher temperatures.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Do any of those snag adult guppies? I like the adults in there, but I don't care about fry. They are getting out of hand anyway with plenty to spare. That's just the tank where I put my would-be-culls and I don't really want them multiplying.


David


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

The shrimp mentioned above would not eat fry. They are too friendly.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Would one be more likely than another to eat any algae?


David


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

all the neocaridina species are almost the same but with different colored shells.


----------

